# question for prime now people regarding late deliveries



## Maikeru671 (Oct 21, 2016)

Does anyone have info on how many late deliveries it takes to get deactivated? is it a 3-4 strikes you're out thing or is it a case by case basis? (how late you were, did you contact support/customer to let them know it's late?,etc.)


----------



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)

Im not sure about the strikes, but call support that you will be late. I would put it in the notes too.


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

good morning, yesterday i went 2 a condo complex. the leasing office was closed and said do not leave pakages. so I called support and explained the problem she said I will enter this information so you will not been dinged. after 5 minutes the office opened and I delivered the package. The lady stayed on the phone with me in case I had another problem or was gonna be late for my next drop off. Yesterday was a good day.


----------



## sofla11 (Aug 21, 2014)

I don't think anyone knows for sure. I think it has to do with number of lates compared to how many packages you've delivered. For example, 3-4 lates in a couple weeks would be a bigger deal than 3-4 lates in a year. I do get a late package every so often, usually when they send us out 40 minutes into the block or so, or during the 4-6 shift when traffic is insane. I'd say I have had maybe 4 lates in the last 10 months and I'm still around (for now). Some I called support for and others I didn't (had one recently I delivered at 10:00 on the dot and thought it was on time so didn't call support, but it got marked late). I've also had maybe 6 lates that were not really late, but were marked late due to an app malfunction back in the spring, but support was aware of all that because they called me to find out why my packages were not delivered (they were). 

Sometimes you see numbers in the warehouse telling you what % of packages were on time for that day or week. It's usually around 97-98% here. I would imagine that falling significantly beneath the average for some period of time might make your head stick out a little further than the others on the chopping block.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Maikeru671 said:


> Does anyone have info on how many late deliveries it takes to get deactivated? is it a 3-4 strikes you're out thing or is it a case by case basis? (how late you were, did you contact support/customer to let them know it's late?,etc.)


There is no "disclosed criteria" by Amazon, you will only know when you get deactivated. I see people have 4+ late deliveries but are still there and I learned from this forum that people got deactivated after 3 late deliveries. Its all guess work................ just do it as per your ability and that it, do not risk your and others life just to make on time, Amazon is NOT end of the world!


----------



## Maikeru671 (Oct 21, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> There is no "disclosed criteria" by Amazon, you will only know when you get deactivated. I see people have 4+ late deliveries but are still there and I learned from this forum that people got deactivated after 3 late deliveries. Its all guess work................ just do it as per your ability and that it, do not risk your and others life just to make on time, Amazon is NOT end of the world!


I understand, from here on out I am just going to think about it that way and not stress too much about it. I do have 2 late deliveries under my belt but will try my best to make it on-time.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

I have the same question for delivered packages that are marked as not received by customers. I received my first summary with 1 package not received.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

aeiou_- said:


> I have the same question for delivered packages that are marked as not received by customers. I received my first summary with 1 package not received.


Some people are so lazy to check their front porch or backyard to look for package, some people lie/scam that they did not "found" their package to get the FREE stuff. Honestly you cannot do anything to prove it, that you delivered the package.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

aeiou_- said:


> I have the same question for delivered packages that are marked as not received by customers. I received my first summary with 1 package not received.


I wish amazon was more specific.

1 of 3 things

1. Someone stole the package.
2. You hid it and they couldnt find it
3. They got it but took advantage of Amazons liberal policy to send a new one.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> Honestly you cannot do anything to prove it, that you delivered the package.


And even if you did prove you made the deliverhly they will hold you accountable for it going missing as if you wanted someome to steal it


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

I called support to ask about iffy package deliveries at customer's request. The dude was nice but he reiterated that Amazon leaves the "last call" up to the driver regardless of what the customer requests. So, if the customer says leave outside apartment door and it gets stolen it pretty much lands on the driver by amazon's standard because the driver should of had better judgment.


----------

